# Dress codes and ban on mobile phones in anna university



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 25, 2006)

what's your opinion? i say both should be lifted off.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2006)

chennai becoming day by day an orthodox city.controlling teens on their freedom.am sure bin laden will love coming to Chennai may be he'll shift to chennai.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

They could allow both but you see, people at the higher authorities are such peverts that they cant bear it, no offence.


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 25, 2006)

stupid. compared with other countries. are ppl in those colleges coming with bikinis and briefs to enforce such a dress code. and cmon mobile phone ban that too in hostels. I aint gonna go to this place to study. wud prefer PSG


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 25, 2006)

bann..means ur inviting more opp to break rules and yeah more bribing.....more such useless rules..more is corruption..dunno in chennai ..yeah but in mumbai its like that 
WHERE IS DEMOCRACY........FREEDOM OF EXPRESSION


----------



## blueshift (Aug 25, 2006)

dress code is ok but why ban mobiles?


----------



## Sykora (Aug 25, 2006)

People use them during class to message each other.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 26, 2006)

Crap.. full of crap.. ok agreed with dress code thing cos we learn .. dont ask guys to be in formals and gals to be in sarees/ u will end up fcukin urself... mobiles banned?? have ppl gone insane? what are we suppose to use to film mms's huh!!!  well silent mode in classes is very very sensible but ban....... *yawns*


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 28, 2006)

dress code is really gud idea small step to stop vulgarity in education and public place but mobile walla is anti-tech


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2006)

stop vulgarity??

Don't the student have enough common sense and discretion to make their own decisions? If the administration thinks that dress rules have to be enforced, rather than inculcating in them the sense to make the right decision, i hate to think what their standard of education  in the subjects they teach are. And Mobiles!! My God! You don't need a goddamn rule for that. Even a moron knows that you are not supposed to use the mobile during a class. The problem is that the professors are unable to earn respect. 

What next? Will they ban specs because the principal doesnt like students wearing cooling glasses? ban computers because students are watching porn? 

As bush said once, "I know what is good for you. I make the decisions"

Bull****! this is just talibanism.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 28, 2006)

ilugd said:
			
		

> i hate to think what their standard of education in the subjects they teach are.


*sigh* You and me both.



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> Even a moron knows that you are not supposed to use the mobile during a class.


But they do. Don't ask me why.



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> The problem is that the professors are unable to earn respect.


How can they? First they have to earn their teaching credentials. Then comes respect. They haven't gotten past step one yet.



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> Will they ban specs because the principal doesnt like students wearing cooling glasses?


Yup.



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> ban computers because students are watching porn?


They'll confiscate them, take them (the laptops) to their offices and watch it during the lunch break.


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 28, 2006)

Anna univ is supposed to be where engineers are born. And the cellphone IMO is one of the best examples of brilliant engineering. So, it's like the univ is encouraging students to not use what they learn/create. I agree with the rest of you, the ban is stupid. As for dress codes, nobody attends lectures dressed in mini-skirts so that's stupid too.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 28, 2006)

There are _many_ kids who use cellphones in class for messaging each other in class instead of concentrating on the class itself. I think the ban is a good idea, but is too strict. What I mean is, they should perhaps not ban phones from being brought to college, but rather have them deposited at the beginning of class and picked up at the end of each class. There is no reason why phones shouldn't be used during breaks. There are very good reasons why they shouldn't be used in class.

As for the dress code, evidently it is done for the "safety of the female students", or so the official story goes.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 28, 2006)

i am from tamil nadu, guys and frankly i am ashamed to say that tamil nadu is going the meerut way.


----------



## sknowonweb (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know how many of u are from the university (  I am in my final year , anna university ) . Our VC is well known among the students for his indecent behaviours in stages ( like scolding stud's bfore cheif guests , etc) and he often gets nose cuts ( like the thing happend in last yr kalakrithi - where he faces scores of insults ) . It is no doubt for us that he will act like this when he took responsibility . 
  The dress code thing is purely aimed at girls , that too of the Industrial Biotech genre womens who don't know there are varieties exist beyond jeans and tight T-Shirts . 
 Regarding Mobile Ban , the ban is there and nobody seems to obey it . Still we are messaging in classes , amidst repeated raids .
 VC is gone nuts when he ban that in hostels too . The high pt is banning computers in ac tech hostels ( they retreat later).
 There are more . No film music in college culturals . No film personalities to enter the premises . In his room there are almost two set of costly mobile phones for him and a apple laptop which i bet he never knew to operate.
 i feel pity for our juniours , who needs to spend the next two yrs with him .


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 29, 2006)

juniors? feel pity for ME!!! my college starts tomorrow and i've gotta cope with the hitler's rules for FOUR F***ING YEARS!!! 

i'm in a college where mobile phone ban is pretty lax, and staff do not care if i am having phones if i do not use them during classes.

in my college, the seniors advice us to follow the rules for about 2 months, and then we can even wear reebok shoes if we want(my college wants black shoes YUCK!!!)


----------



## praka123 (Aug 30, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> Our VC is well known among the students for his indecent behaviours in stages ( like scolding stud's bfore cheif guests , etc) and he often gets nose cuts ( like the thing happend in last yr kalakrithi - where he faces scores of insults ) . It is no doubt for us that he will act like this when he took responsibility .


Is he Mr.B guruswamy?author of C/C++ books etc


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

Heck, thats not all
Heres a gross output of my rule list

1. No talking to girls, even on the bus back home. [So if she gets down along with ya, you're lucky ]
2. Dress code - Shirts, Pants and Shoes. No casuals whatsoever. Half shirts are allowed for me though some other colleges have banned it too and added ties along 
3. No mobiles, any kind. [It was printed in red ]
4. We got different staircases and routes for boys and girls, no entering the girls way or the girls entering the boys way to go to a destination.
5. I havent read it more but I guess lappies and other gadgets arent allowed as well...

Ah the joys of studying in one of the top colleges... all telugu over that and they run away if I speak in english *sigh*

Anyone wanna trade places with me?


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 30, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Is he Mr.B guruswamy?author of C/C++ books etc



no he retired. now itzz a moron named V1$#w4n4t#4n

@qwerty-- that's my school


----------



## Sykora (Aug 30, 2006)

I had my first day of college at Anna University. The ban isn't all that stringent, ie they aren't too keen on enforcing it. Kids are using phones in droves and nobody cares.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> @qwerty-- that's my school


You studied in a coed and still had those bans ?


----------



## Vyasram (Aug 31, 2006)

no, actually i'm studying. and they have those bans except the first one


----------



## xenkatesh (Aug 31, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> bann..means ur inviting more opp to break rules and yeah more bribing.....more such useless rules..more is corruption..dunno in chennai ..yeah but in mumbai its like that
> WHERE IS DEMOCRACY........FREEDOM OF EXPRESSION



They dont know abt the TEENS!!! they are much interested to do the things which the managment says Dont!!!! BEWARE!!!


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 31, 2006)

Theres no problem on the dress code....that makes no place for vulgarity in the campus......mobile phones mustn't be banned in the campus......but its ok if they r prohibited in the classrooms.........


----------



## xenkatesh (Sep 1, 2006)

Using mobile phones is class rooms is not that good.. according to me.. either its the Student or the Lecturer.. i think most of the students are not using mobile in classrooms..


----------



## spellDwhy (May 12, 2009)

I didn't know about to the dress codes. I think that it's comforable.
girls hair accessories


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 12, 2009)

My college is not a famous educational institution. But they will impose rules.. By seeing which you can't stop yourself from cursing them.... I'm providing the circular we receive at every Academic year begining...

1) Interaction between Boys and Girls is strictly prohibited. If any seen, they will be sent out of the college

2) Wearing round neck T-shirts, T-shirts with quotes on it, girls wearing pants and shirts, is prohibited.
   suggestion: Girls are adviced to wear only Chudidars or Sarees.

3) Bringing Cellphones and pages to the college is strictly prohibited. If any found the device will be hand overd and will not be returned untill he/she pays a fine of 2000 Rupees.

4) Riding the two wheelers by students after they enter college primises is probhibited.(The parking lot is nearly 0.4kms away from the college entrance gate)

5)Students should not indulge in any arguments with the lecturers or any non teaching staff.

That's the way my college principles work. Sue my college. I'm felling bored in it. For 2 years i have not spoke to any gals. How shame is that...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 12, 2009)

-----------------------------

BUMPED THREAD 


-------------------------------


----------



## confused (May 13, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> For 2 years i have not spoke to any gals. How shame is that...


*img407.imageshack.us/img407/7475/zomgpurple.jpg
 i use to curse my college. guess i wont any longer. the faculty su<k, but atleast its not a dictatorship.


----------



## hellknight (May 19, 2009)

Where the hell are these colleges.. we don't have any kind of restrictions in North India.. but I support parking of bikes and cars outside the college.. it is safe..


----------



## phreak0ut (May 20, 2009)

Not talking to girls? I would have killed myself if this was a rule. I really pity you guys.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 20, 2009)

I studied my M.B.B.S. and M.D. in a private medical college, and I now teach in a (different) private medical college, so I'll present my perspective. 



ilugd said:


> stop vulgarity??
> 
> Don't the student have enough common sense and discretion to make their own decisions?



Am afraid not. That is the state of parenting today. Parents who have no time for their children, who give into their every demand. Earlier this used to be a rarity, it is gradually becoming the norm. How much common sense do you expect them to have? Common sense is not very common nowadays, and this is my personal experience.



ilugd said:


> And Mobiles!! My God! You don't need a goddamn rule for that. Even a *moron* knows that you are not supposed to use the mobile during a class. The problem is that the professors are unable to earn respect.



Mobile phones should not be banned, but I fail to see the utility of a mobile phone during college hours. If there is an emergency at home, or if someone dies, the parent/relative is better off informing the principal who will break the news to the student instead of calling him/her directly. Neither students nor staff should use mobile phones while the lecture is in progress. In fact, I have proposed the use of jammers, but these are not easily/cheaply available in India.



sknowonweb said:


> I don't know how many of u are from the university (  I am in my final year , anna university ) . Our VC is well known among the students for his indecent behaviours in stages ( like scolding stud's bfore cheif guests , etc) and he often gets nose cuts ( like the thing happend in last yr kalakrithi - where he faces scores of insults ) . It is no doubt for us that he will act like this when he took responsibility .



I am surprised you all haven't trashed him by now 



sknowonweb said:


> The dress code thing is purely aimed at girls , that too of the Industrial Biotech genre womens who don't know there are varieties exist beyond jeans and tight T-Shirts .



There is a recent trend among girls, and I see, even among boys to wear "low waist" jeans and short tops, exposing the midriff. Some time back I saw a nice talk show on NDTV, where a lady professor from JNU was interacting with a student leader (girl). the girl was trying to justify this kind of dressing, when the JNU professor made a mention of something that struck a chord with me. She noted that how little girls wearing dresses are always taught, from childhood, to sit in a such a way that their underwear is not exposed. And now when you're college going this suddenly gets turned on it's head?! Now it's ok for your underwear to be seen? THE STUDENT LEADER HAD NO ANSWER.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> My college is not a famous educational institution. But they will impose rules.. By seeing which you can't stop yourself from cursing them.... I'm providing the circular we receive at every Academic year begining...
> 
> 1) Interaction between Boys and Girls is strictly prohibited. If any seen, they will be sent out of the college



That's crazy



vamsikrishna919 said:


> 2) Wearing round neck T-shirts, *T-shirts with quotes* on it, girls wearing pants and shirts, is prohibited.
> suggestion: Girls are adviced to wear only Chudidars or Sarees.



Depends on what the quotes/graphics are.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> 3) Bringing Cellphones and pages to the college is strictly prohibited. If any found the device will be hand overd and will not be returned untill he/she pays a fine of 2000 Rupees.



Crazy again !



vamsikrishna919 said:


> 4) Riding the two wheelers by students after they enter college primises is probhibited.(The parking lot is nearly 0.4kms away from the college entrance gate)



Because within the campus students drive like their ar*se is on fire, and someone might get hurt. The parking lot is 0.4 km away, and not 4 km away. Don't tell me you can't walk 0.4 km, don't be lazy.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> 5)Students should not indulge in any arguments with the lecturers or any non teaching staff.



I'll add a qualifier, ....in public. Argument in private should be permitted. Why not in public? Become a teacher and then you'll understand, it's pointless of me trying to explain.



phreak0ut said:


> Not talking to girls? I would have killed myself if this was a rule. I really pity you guys.



Really! Come on now would you  Your life is worth a lot more I think. It's just the hormones raging there.


----------



## nix (May 21, 2009)

well, its only in india where fully grown men and women who attend college are treated like school kids. a mobile phone is  a basic necessity. 

what i hate is  you're supposed to calling teachers saying "sir". they should scrap the british system.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2009)

This is turning out to be a nice discussion.



nix said:


> well, its only in india where fully grown men and women who attend college are treated like school kids.



Well if they behave like school kids they deserve to be treated as such, not otherwise.



nix said:


> a mobile phone is  a basic necessity.



Yes it is, a camera phone isn't. Neither is it a necessity during the lecture.



nix said:


> what i hate is  you're supposed to calling teachers saying "sir". they should scrap the british system.



I agree on this one. But change should start at the top. As a junior faculty I do not lay much emphasis on this "sir sir" thing; _I believe that respect should be commanded, not demanded_. However, I am constrained to practice the same with my students, lest it be construed, by senior traditionalists, to be a means of gaining cheap popularity, or crossing an invisible line. I do tell them to drop the "sir" after they move on to the next academic year as I have no more control over them or any way to influence their results. They however insist on addressing me as sir as a matter of habit, they feel uncomfortable to call me by name.


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2009)

i support the rules completely.. and hair with oil combed to the side should be added as a rule to the list


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2009)

Because within the campus students drive like their ar*se is on fire, and someone might get hurt. The parking lot is 0.4 km away, and not 4 km away. Don't tell me you can't walk 0.4 km, don't be lazy.

Actually that's not the case. As the road from the gate to parking lot is very rigid and students will be walking 24/7 on that way. Any on will hardly get a chance to run their bike so fast that they could loose their balance and fall off. More importantly the college duds has not imposed the rule keeping the above fact in mind. They have imposed that rule thinking that "boys drive their vehicles fast and  will do wheelies and stoppies to get the grils attention". I think this rule would be better-

"Students should not drive thier vechicles more than 5Kmph in college primises"


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> "Students should not drive thier vechicles more than 5Kmph in college primises"



How do you plan to monitor that? Are you going to install speed radars?

Don't tell me students are "responsible" and won't do above 5 kmph because the "rules" say so. Grown up motorists on the streets don't follow rules


----------



## appserver (May 22, 2009)

nix said:


> well, its only in india where fully grown men and women who attend college are treated like school kids. *a mobile phone is  a basic necessity. *
> 
> what i hate is  you're supposed to calling teachers saying "sir". they should scrap the british system.



Digression:

6-7 years back was that a basic necessity? The word "basic" cracked me! So far I thought its just food, water and shelter. Now Manmohan singh should add mobile phone to that list. Suddenly, we need a mobile phone without which we can't survive, it seems. Slowly technology is eating our natural life. 
My boss is a non-mobile human being. He uses office phones during office hours and land line at home. He is not having cable/set top or DTH services to his home TV. Once I asked him what he and his family would do in the evening. He said that they will discuss and share what all happened on that day in the office/school/college. Even during the dinner time they will share some jokes and healthy debates. His kids never complain that they need tv. The whole family goes for trekking, boating, occasionally to a cinema in the weekend. He never keeps his kids idle. They go for swimming and dance classes. On the whole his kids are developing as intellectuals without the need of tv's and mobiles. 
I took him as a role model, I dont use mobile phones though I am working for a mnc, trust me I am alive.
Please dont say that mobile phones are basic necessities, its a joke!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> How do you plan to monitor that? Are you going to install speed radars?
> 
> Don't tell me students are "responsible" and won't do above 5 kmph because the "rules" say so. Grown up motorists on the streets don't follow rules


 
This dosen't mean arguing with you...

The people who will catch us if we are drving on a bike, the same people will catch you if you are going fast. 

Back when i'm in 1st year in my college there is the rule, that you should not drive your bikes fastly. And i see every body follwing the rule as they cannot afford to pay a fine of 1000rs for that. But later, god knows what happned. They changed the rule. 

Hope they will change it in this academic year.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 22, 2009)

appserver said:


> My boss is a non-mobile human being. He uses office phones during office hours and land line at home. He is not having cable/set top or DTH services to his home TV. Once I asked him what he and his family would do in the evening. He said that they will discuss and share what all happened on that day in the office/school/college. Even during the dinner time they will share some jokes and healthy debates. His kids never complain that they need tv. The whole family goes for trekking, boating, occasionally to a cinema in the weekend. He never keeps his kids idle. They go for swimming and dance classes. On the whole his kids are developing as intellectuals without the need of tv's and mobiles.



Hats off to him, true role model. By the way, I do not have a TV at home. Never felt the need for one. And no, I do not have a TV tuner card either. I see my moble phone as a convenience more than a necessity.



vamsikrishna919 said:


> This dosen't mean arguing with you...



And I don't mean that either. It's just the question of doing what's best, and as is the case with your college, it's best to keep bikes at the gate. This 5 kmph limitation is not workable, and does not lend itself to verification without unnecessary expenditure.


----------

